# (K) My latest boot topper/cuff and...



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am proud to say my own design.
Size 8 DPN's and worsted weight
I CO 14 stitches to begin the cuff. Knit away until desired length to go around calf. This particular pair I knit for 13", as I knew the garter stitch would have stretch. When desired length for cuff is complete join with crochet hook as if to knit in the round on one side only, leaving the opening for button. Continue and do not break yarn by picking up stitches along the side of cuff. I picked up 48, I would pick up 44 for small, 48 for medium and 52 for large. Knit in the round for about 2" or desired length. Finish with K2, P2 rib 5 rows or more if you wish. Attach yarn at cuff join and slip stitch around adding sc for button loop, do as many sc as you need to go around your button. I continued across top of boot cuff with sc and finished to the other side of cuff with slip stitch, as I did not want this section too bulky. Sew on button and of course you all know the next part weave in ends.
Enjoy!
Kathy
PS the design possibilities are endless and cuff design would look great seed stitch, cable, mock cable, rib..... Endless.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Now that is certain to be a boot topper that I'm going to copy. Thank you. I recently purchased 1 skein of alpaca hand spun at a fiber fair in an almost identical color. It will let the yarn show itself in its simplicity. Thank you.


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you and you can also fold down the top and wear them open or skip the button and crochet work and leave open.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Love them! Thanks for the pattern..


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for designing, making, and sharing this pattern. I've bookmarked it because I know my neice will be asking about boot cuffs soon. These look great. I was wondering if you turned them inside out then folded them over the boot so the button would be showing. Do you think this would work? I know a lot of boot tops are folded over the top of the boot. Thanks again.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

brims said:


> Thank you so much for designing, making, and sharing this pattern. I've bookmarked it because I know my neice will be asking about boot cuffs soon. These look great. I was wondering if you turned them inside out then folded them over the boot so the button would be showing. Do you think this would work? I know a lot of boot tops are folded over the top of the boot. Thanks again.


I think it might


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

oops, you know I just noticed it might be a good idea to reverse the buttons 
I guess it depends if you wear the buttons to the side or in the back.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

These are so cute, Kathy! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> These are so cute, Kathy! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


You welcome, I am not a designer but these were simple and fun.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

BarbB said:


> Those are cute! Thanks for sharing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you so much Kathie, you are so talented. Are you all set for the craft fair? I just got work that I'm great Aunt again and I have the cuties little girl set BUT it's a boy! I'm going home to knit, knit, knit!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, I 've been looking for a nice boot topper pattern. This is it :-D :-D


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

luree said:


> Thank you so much Kathie, you are so talented. Are you all set for the craft fair? I just got work that I'm great Aunt again and I have the cuties little girl set BUT it's a boy! I'm going home to knit, knit, knit!


Thank you and a little girl to knit for how wonderful. I never feel ready for a craft fair until the door opens and my first customer arrives


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love this pair. Great color and button.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

How can you say your not a designer when really you are!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

brims said:


> How can you say your not a designer when really you are!


Thank you, I goofed though. The button should be reversed on the second cuff. I guess even real designers goof sometimes.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Kathy, they are lovely it is so nice of you to share the pattern Bookmarking for later :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks so much! Another present idea!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern so kind of you to share my gd will love them will see what colour she wants.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the boot toppers!


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

The cuffs are wonderful and will be so quick to make. Thank you for sharing, with three teenage granddaughters they will be used. I love the color for me....hummm wonder if I can sneak a pair in for grand mother... One can always wish...


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Will give this a try. Thank you.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Kathy - I know just who to knit these for. 8 pair ought to do it.


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! I was admiring them yesterday and was hoping you would share the pattern. I even went to Ravelry and didn't find one I liked as much.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the best pattern I have ever seen that I liked. I will make these for a friend. Thank you so much......


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cute, it must be great fun to be able to design. Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

I love the design, color and buttons. Have not made any boot toppers yet, but these will be great. Terrific job!
Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cute ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done !!!!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it my talented friend...great job.


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome! Love them! Fabulous design! You did a GREAT job!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Kathy for the pattern - very timely for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, I am surprise by the response. Thank you all for liking them. Play around with the placement of button. You may want to reverse it on the second one which I did not think about.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So pretty,thank you.


----------



## Dianebailey (Mar 4, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, they are lovely.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Now that's a good pattern. It looks like it would hug the boot and is modern looking..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot Kathy for your great design. So much to enjoy knitting, so little time. I love your pattern and color. Now to get those needles out.&#128515;


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your design is Totally a Winner - Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I'm going to make them for my granddaughters.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, Kathy. I love your creativity and down to earth simplicity. I'll be using this one.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very kind (& talented!) of you to share this pattern with us, Kathy. I've only just started on a fun fur trimmed scarf. Hard to keep up with you!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> Very kind (& talented!) of you to share this pattern with us, Kathy. I've only just started on a fun fur trimmed scarf. Hard to keep up with you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Kathy for your new creation. I'm going to try this pattern for sure. 
Cheryl J.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are really neat. Love the color.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your creativity.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

I appreciate your sharing your pattern. These are the best boot cuffs I have seen yet!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

These are cute. Thanks for the pattern.The buttons are a great attention getter. One could also do a yo for an actual button hole in the garter stitch. Don't knock your God-given talent to see a design and follow through with writing up instructions. You are a star, Kathy!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Excuse my denseness, please, but of what use are boot toppers? It seems to me that just walking in the boots, the toppers would ease out of the boot top. The idea is grand as I wear Ropers and with large calves the tops do rub a little. Sure would appreciate some education here. Thanks.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Another thank you for sharing your pattern with us, bookmarking to make for me, GD, DDs............


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JCF said:


> Excuse my denseness, please, but of what use are boot toppers? It seems to me that just walking in the boots, the toppers would ease out of the boot top. The idea is grand as I wear Ropers and with large calves the tops do rub a little. Sure would appreciate some education here. Thanks.


Hello,
For the most part they are a fashion statement. They have been around for a couple of years but seem to be popular this year. They will hug your calf and should stay in place. You can measure the calf of the person you are making them for and make an exact fit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

You most certainly are a designer!! Way to go!! Great boot tops.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice job Kathy. Hope to try these for my sisters for Christmas - they live in PA and would love them.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Hello,
> For the most part they are a fashion statement. They have been around for a couple of years but seem to be popular this year. They will hug your calf and should stay in place. You can measure the calf of the person you are making them for and make an exact fit.


Thanks, Kathy. Just knew there had to be an explanation. Might try a pair myself.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love your design and will definately be making myself a pair. thanks.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your design/pattern!
They are super cute!
And, as you said, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your design/pattern!
> They are super cute!
> And, as you said, the possibilities are endless!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I have been burning the midnight oil getting ready for this craft fair. I went to the gym after work and could only manage half my workout. Pooped, thank God for my wonderful hubs. I came home to a nice fire, cup of tea and he is cooking. Love that man!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so proud of you! This is a beautiful boot cuff and I am sure it won't be the last! You make my day with that Avatar, I always do it back to you!!!!! LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am so proud of you! This is a beautiful boot cuff and I am sure it won't be the last! You make my day with that Avatar, I always do it back to you!!!!! LOL


Haha, I thought that was you 
And thank you my friend.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are so cute,thank you for sharing...


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Kathy you did a fabulous job it. Looks great!!!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very cute. Thanks.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I am proud to say my own design.
> Size 8 DPN's and worsted weight
> I CO 14 stitches to begin the cuff. Knit away until desired length to go around calf. This particular pair I knit for 13", as I knew the garter stitch would have stretch. When desired length for cuff is complete join with crochet hook as if to knit in the round on one side only, leaving the opening for button. Continue and do not break yarn by picking up stitches along the side of cuff. I picked up 48, I would pick up 44 for small, 48 for medium and 52 for large. Knit in the round for about 2" or desired length. Finish with K2, P2 rib 5 rows or more if you wish. Attach yarn at cuff join and slip stitch around adding sc for button loop, do as many sc as you need to go around your button. I continued across top of boot cuff with sc and finished to the other side of cuff with slip stitch, as I did not want this section too bulky. Sew on button and of course you all know the next part weave in ends.
> Enjoy!
> ...


Very nice-I just wish I was still into knitting>>> lol I am a crochet addict now, but your pattern & idea has many possibilities good on you


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very clever idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

They are very cute!!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

They are super cute! My daughter just wished for some for Christmas. Now to find some awesome yarn in my stash! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Kathy!!!! you make me tired!!!! I cannot even think of designing anything much less knit on DPN's!!!! OH, well... I can dream.

Thanks so much for sharing this pattern and your beautiful work.

I did knit some gorgeous boot cuffs with cables, but did them on straight needles with a seam.... but the pattern was so great, you really cannot tell where the seam is.. that's how I'll be doing them for now.

Blessings to you this Thanksgiving.... Jane... Memphis, TN


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great! Thanks!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice job! Thanks for sharing your pattern. I will have to try these for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Those are gorgeous boot cuffs. My 16 year old granddaughter would love them. I will definitely try them.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicely done, very pretty.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I think they are lovely and quick too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you and they are pretty fast.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your designed pattern! I am making my first pair. I do have one question. I've knit my first garter stitch strip and about to join in the round. I assume you must BIND OFF the stitches except the last one and then pick up 48 stitches around the bottom edge? Thanks so much. This is a great gift idea!

BTW, is there a way to get this pattern, picture and directions in a PDF download? I don't know how to do that, but it would make it easier for me to read and find. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Thank you for sharing your designed pattern! I am making my first pair. I do have one question. I've knit my first garter stitch strip and about to join in the round. I assume you must BIND OFF the stitches except the last one and then pick up 48 stitches around the bottom edge? Thanks so much. This is a great gift idea!
> 
> BTW, is there a way to get this pattern, picture and directions in a PDF download? I don't know how to do that, but it would make it easier for me to read and find. Thanks again for sharing.


That is correct, if I find time :|


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Katsch said:


> That is correct, if I find time :|


Some day. Not in the holiday rush and no hurry....when time permits. Great pattern! Thanks again.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Kathy,
I made your boot toppers over the Christmas holiday so I have no need for the PDF version. Here is how they turned out......the yarn I used was Encore Tweed from the Plymouth Co. They look really homespun and I love them, as do both of my daughters. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They look great and you are very welcome. You did a fantastic job and best of all they liked them.
To be honest with all that has been going on in my house I totally forgot. My son and his girlfriend got engaged on her birthday Dec.1. Then Zach's birthday Dec.17, throw Christmas in the mix. Yesterday we threw a dinner party for all our employees at my house. Now New Years and my youngest son's birthday on New Years Eve. Whew I am tired just typing it. Happy New Year.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

My boot topper experience was that the turn down cuff (if applicable) is where the majority of any design should rest. otherwise the cables or whatever stitching pattern you use, will be lost inside the boot, where no one will see it. The seed stitch (i'm guessing) on your pair is really nice. I think that making the second topper, like socks, seemed like an "oh no" moment for me. The euphoria of finishing the first topper was followed by the letdown realization that I now had a 2nd topper that needed to be finished. And knitting in a small confined space on 4 needles just wasn't something I looked forward to. I really need to learn how to knit on a circular that can be adjusted back and forth, instead of dp needles-the bain of my knitting experiences.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MrsB said:


> My boot topper experience was that the turn down cuff (if applicable) is where the majority of any design should rest. otherwise the cables or whatever stitching pattern you use, will be lost inside the boot, where no one will see it. The seed stitch (i'm guessing) on your pair is really nice. I think that making the second topper, like socks, seemed like an "oh no" moment for me. The euphoria of finishing the first topper was followed by the letdown realization that I now had a 2nd topper that needed to be finished. And knitting in a small confined space on 4 needles just wasn't something I looked forward to. I really need to learn how to knit on a circular that can be adjusted back and forth, instead of dp needles-the bain of my knitting experiences.


Hmmm.... I used garter stitch for the top and they do not need to be folded over. The wearer can wear them as is and buttoned. I have been using DPN's for about as long as I have been knitting, second nature. I do know lots of knitters who dislike DPN's.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Mrs B; I also used Garter stitch and Kathy's same pattern. I'm thinking if you want them folded down u might make them wider than 14 stitches cast on. Just play around with the cast on stitches and make a fatter garter strip. I also used a circular needle as I prefer that to DPN.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice. Like all your work. I am still trying to do socks.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------

